# Claire  senior outdoors



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

From a recent senior session.  As always, I'd be grateful for any critique.

Thanks!

Pete


1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the lighting if it's not all natural, you pulled off that look incredibly


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> I like the lighting if it's not all natural...



Yup. 100% natural.

Thanks for the kind words.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

Great work Pete, as always.

The posing is great.  They look very natural & comfortable, but they don't have the little annoyances that we tent to see from less experienced photographers.  

I keep thinking that the first photo is a bit dark, especially her face & eyes.  But when I adjust my viewing angle and scroll the image down the screen, it looks much better.  I'm sure the print will look much better, but there is still a little bit of attention being stolen from the face by the bright yellow scarf.  I love hold the scarf is a bold element in the photo, but the face & eyes really have to shine to compete with that.  But like I said, it probably looks better when not on my crappy monitor here.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2010)

These all look a bit darker than I would like them to be. I pulled 3677, the first image into PS, and the green channel seems under, and the blue channel seems well under maximum. They look just a tad too low in contrast and exposure value to me. It's obvious though that you know your way around a camera! Not that you have anything to do with it, but these new jeans girls are wearing this season, with the bright, white crease lines are simply awful in terms of drawing attention...it's an awful look, but the fashion design companies seem to be selling the daylights out of these awful new jeans...


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 14, 2010)

One question. The bottom of the last photo, looks like an out of focus foreground, but it doesn't look like you're that close to the ground to have those little blades of grass. Are they really tall grass, are you that close to the ground or did you add that after?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 14, 2010)

I am very picky with ripped jeans.. The ripped shape isnt very good .  A little too big for my taste.  But I like the photos


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I keep thinking that the first photo is a bit dark, especially her face & eyes. ... there is still a little bit of attention being stolen from the face by the bright yellow scarf.



I agree with Derrel that they ALL look just a bit dark here.  I'll do a bit of work on her eyes.

Yeah...  that yellow scarf!  I was hoping to get a bit of yellow in the background so it would all make sense.  Oh well.

Thank you, Mike for the critique.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

Derrel said:


> These all look a bit darker than I would like them to be. I pulled 3677, the first image into PS, and the green channel seems under, and the blue channel seems well under maximum. They look just a tad too low in contrast and exposure value to me.



I have to admit, this is all beyond my understanding.  I've always been aware of my deficiencies in processing, but haven't done anything about it.  I do work on a calibrated monitor.  And I watch the histogram as to not clip the highlights.  But anything more than that is lost on me.  I suppose it's time for a class or two.



Derrel said:


> It's obvious though that you know your way around a camera!



Thanks for that!



Derrel said:


> Not that you have anything to do with it, but these new jeans girls are wearing this season, with the bright, white crease lines are simply awful in terms of drawing attention...it's an awful look...



Yes, it is.

Thanks, Derrel, for taking time to critique.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> One question. The bottom of the last photo, looks like an out of focus foreground, but it doesn't look like you're that close to the ground to have those little blades of grass. Are they really tall grass, are you that close to the ground or did you add that after?



It's a combination of tall grass and me being a bit higher up the river bank.  I shot from a tripod around eye-level.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I am very picky with ripped jeans.. The ripped shape isnt very good .  A little too big for my taste.  But I like the photos



Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Overread (Oct 14, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > These all look a bit darker than I would like them to be. I pulled 3677, the first image into PS, and the green channel seems under, and the blue channel seems well under maximum. They look just a tad too low in contrast and exposure value to me.
> ...



Its not much further than the histogram - when you view the histogram have a look around the control and you should be able to show an RGB histogram (both in camera and in the computer) or even just show red, green or blue on its own.
I've done this a lot with flowers and wasps when yellow (red channel) will often overexpose a lot even when the overall histogram is well exposed the red channel will clip and need either reshooting or correction in editing.

Have a look here for a bit more info: Reading Histograms-- Part I


----------



## mmartin (Oct 15, 2010)

Great work. I wonder if you could add a little more pop in post processing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2010)

Overread said:


> Have a look here for a bit more info: Reading Histograms-- Part I



Thanks.  I'll will definitely check it out.

-Pete


----------



## Naphtali14 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the first two poses/outfits are much more flattering.. The last two make her look a bit "bigger" than she is. Excellent work though.


----------



## Laika (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely photos as usual! she should be very happy with them! Her smile looks nice and genuine.

I am liking the first photograph the best in this set.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, Laika!  And thank you to everyone else who took time to comment.

-Pete


----------



## TylerV85 (Apr 7, 2011)

Come on people. Ripped jeans are awesome! Every senior has a pair, although mom usually doesn't care for them ) I usually don't care for critiques based on the clothing a senior wears. Typically, seniors are very picky and if they want to wear something they will, despite your recommendations.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 7, 2011)

I love these Pete.  Great job as always.  A bit dark to me as well though.  I don't mind the clothes at all.


----------

